

Hitchbot ‘murder’ has researchers worrying about robot cruelty - chapulin
http://fusion.net/story/176834/hitchbot-murder-robot-cruelty/

======
yellowapple
This is the kind of shit that will make robots start a revolution, thus
igniting a massive sun-blotting war between humans and machines and condemning
all of humanity to live through 1999 on repeat while being used as batteries
for our new machine overlords.

And then the machines will look at Hitchbot and think to themselves "fuckers
deserved it".

